# How to defeat Calvinism



## JM

YouTube - How to defeat Calvinism


----------



## GTMOPC

Classic!


----------



## Marrow Man

Nice! And I love the Hogan's Heroes music in the background!


----------



## nicnap




----------



## LawrenceU

Priceless!


----------



## Confessor

I laughed really hard at the fact that Jesus Christ Himself is portrayed as preaching the heresy of sovereign grace.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Priceless


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

I'm always looking for a good vid to send out..

Thanks!


----------



## Calvin'scuz

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Marrow Man

Calvin'scuz said:


> I love it when a plan comes together.





Wait. Wasn't that Hannibal's line?


----------



## Quickened

Hahah! That video made my day! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## cbryant

too bad there wasn't Sgt. Shultz saying, "I know nothing!"


----------



## Rangerus

cbryant said:


> too bad there wasn't Sgt. Shultz saying, "I know nothing!"


----------



## DMcFadden

GREAT fun!

But, hey, since when does Holbien's famous painting of "Erasmus" become a substitute for Servetus??? Even a dumb Baptist knows that one was bogus!

Servetus . . .






Erasmus . . .


----------



## PresbyDane

Very nice Thank you for that.


----------



## Davidius

I was going to comment on them using Erasmus for Servetus, but Dennis beat me to it.


----------



## Christusregnat

Davidius said:


> I was going to comment on them using Erasmus for Servetus, but Dennis beat me to it.



I thought that John Luthvin wrote a book about the bondage of being burnt at the stake against Michael Ervatus?


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## A5pointer

The music made it for me, good fighting music


----------



## LawrenceU

Re: Erasmus' picture. This entire video is a subliminal attack against TR advocates.


----------



## Stomata leontôn

What? "Defeat Calvism?" It can't be done!!

Great use of humor to address our beloved (if misguided, he he) brethren in Christ, in charity.


----------



## PresbyDane

Well I am very happy, if that is the best they can come up with (and we all know that "real" Arminians would not come up with anything better) we have no reason to be afraid


----------



## Matthew1034

This is soo funny!!!


----------



## py3ak

I deleted the video for a 2nd commandment violation.


----------

